# Dandi's Quads!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dandi kidded around midnight with quads.  2 bucks and 2 does. Super happy!!! Pictures tomorrow. No paints but I'm used to it. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Everybody is doing well this morning. I'm bottle raising two. I'll get pictures soon!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Great can hardly wait to see pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The does are the two pictured alone.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - such perfect beautiful babies for having 4!!!! Gives me hope for our Lydia - I suspect 4 for her........ Congrats! Nice to have 2 of each "flavor"!arty:


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

She had them early!! I thought she wasn't due until the 21st


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah it is fun! 

I induced.  She was doing so well until a few days ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry I missed this. Congrats, wow four. 
They are really cute. 

Sorry we didn't get color.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, quads. 
They're adorable! Congrats


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are some nice big beautiful babies! I think that buck with the spotted pattern on his head is really cool looking.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.  PM me if anybody wants a bottle buck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful as usual!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww if I didn't have gizmo I would take that front right one in the first picture in a heart beat. That's pretty cool markings!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh how cute!! Congrats!! Quads are fun!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How cute. I like the look of the broken cape on the buck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! Congratulations, they're beautiful!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! I'll see about getting some better pictures today.  There's this bright ball in the sky that I think they call the sun. We don't see it too often this time of year but it showed up today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pictures! Oh my word their ears.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is their big 3/4 brother today at 10 months.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The two bottle bucks are for sale!!


----------



## megslebo (Apr 23, 2015)

Too much cuteness! Love seeing all these babies~making me anxious for our first EVER kids to be born! First doe due is @ day 145 & is her FF!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awwww
They are sooo adorable!!
I'm jealous:lol:


----------

